# Canon Pixma MP190 druckt nicht richtig



## Learcor (8. September 2010)

Hallo PCGHXler,
hab heute von nem Freund ein Laptop und Drucker zum reparieren bekommen.
Das Problem?
Der Drucker druckt nur ganz schwach.

Habs dann mit nem anderen Laptop probiert und da war der Drucker ok.

Jetzt hab ich den Drucker an meinen Pc angeschlossen und wieder ist der Druck nur ganz schwach.


Der Drucker: Canon Pixma MP190
1. Laptop:Lenovo Think Pad Sl500 mit Windows Vista 32Bit. Auf diesen war der Druck schwach

2. Latop: weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Aber war Windows XP

Mein PC:
Mainboard:Foxconn G41 MX
Prozessor:Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2,5GHz)
Ram: Kingston 2x 2 Gb DDR2 800mhz
Grakka:Nvidia GTX 260 (EVGA)
Netzteil: Corsair VX 550
Festplatte: 2x Maxtor Diamondmax 22 500 GB
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2010)

Mit unterschiedichen Programme versucht? Vlt ist ja nur bei zB Word "Entwurf" als Qualität voreingestellt? Oder auch bei Start / Druckern mal direkt die Druckereinstellungen checken, ob es da auf Entwurf steht. 

Ansonsten Treiber mal deinstallieren, im Netz die neuesten besorgen und dann mal neu ninstallieren. Bei der Gelegenheit auch nach neuen Boardtreibern schauen.


----------

